# Do you have a job??



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ member, just wondering what you do for living and what your tittle for the job??

I'm a Electrical/Mechanical Technician.









you??


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

Landscape Construction/Arborist


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Webmaster/-designer


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Systems Analyst.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I work in a petstore. Taking care of the tanks, bagging the fish, answering questions. Catching rats in the morning, a little physical labor (unloading trucks ect) here and there, and on the weekends I guess selling tanks and filters could be considered retail. I just recently got a small raise to a slightly less pathetic hourly wage, but it's still very pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Temporary Contractor (Unskilled laborer)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Java Web Application Developer


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

house dad


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i run a telemarketing office


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Assistant Manager at a big hockey pro shop chain out her in chicagoland. Unfortunately both managers are retards and i pretty much run 2 stores and just get to live paycheck to paycheck on it, livin the dream


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Director of Hedge Fund Taxation
That cracks me up, me...a director...cool


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Associate.

Lots better than 'grunt' I guess, heh.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Software Testing Engineer


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Abortion Doctor.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Im a logistic and storage manager. lol worked there for a year or so.
going back to scool soon. but luv the money!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

myphen said:


> Abortion Doctor.


Do you get to eat the left overs?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I kidd I kidd.. I dont know what my title is. I run a computer lab at my college, make flyers, banners, co-ordinate events, advertise for said events. I do alot. :O


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Weld Fabricator for a Ford supplying company.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Mettle said:


> Abortion Doctor.


Do you get to eat the left overs?








[/quote]
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Project Engineer is my title at work however I consider myself a "broadcast systems engineer"

I design and impliment new systems for a major broadcaster, but I am also a project manager during the build process


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Master of the Universe.. now bow down to your master..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Assistant arcade manager...
Me and another dude run the amusement arcade on a holiday park


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

patriot said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good
[/quote]

its got its ups and downs


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good
[/quote]

its got its ups and downs








[/quote]

sounds like an in and out job..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im a Professional Nipple Teaser..............


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Petroleum Distribution Engineer.

Actually I work retail at some fish stores.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good
[/quote]

its got its ups and downs








[/quote]

sounds like an in and out job..
[/quote]

giving a quality service is very important


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cigar and Pipe store owner


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

patriot said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good
[/quote]

its got its ups and downs








[/quote]

sounds like an in and out job..
[/quote]

giving a quality service is very important
[/quote]

always nice to see someone that has a genuine love for the job and not just in it for money or glory







to you


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> student gynacologist...... i work for free and am very dedicated
























hope business is going good
[/quote]

its got its ups and downs








[/quote]

sounds like an in and out job..
[/quote]

giving a quality service is very important
[/quote]

always nice to see someone that has a genuine love for the job and not just in it for money or glory







to you
[/quote]

some days are tighter than others ,depends but i try to make the best of every opening


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im an intern, my title is Premium Services Intern. Im also a junior Business Management major and a part time guitar teacher.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahahahahaha

I think I'll put that in my sig.

"some days are tighter than others ,depends but i try to make the best of every opening"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I', a professional Beer Drinker/Toober


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

electrican... and i hate it lol, but i make decent $$


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Medical laboratory assistant/trainee biomedical scientist


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

IM a dishwasher, but im only 15 so its ok.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Powder said:


> i run a telemarketing office


sweet, i used to harras people as well, i am a jack of all trades, i have my real estate license and do video work and i am trying to get back on the commodities exchange


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very intersting! that many members have a decent job. now i know why most members in here can afford piranha or other exspensive fish.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

im a line man at an airport... and a male prostitute


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

business account advisor - i basically call our business customer to make sure there accounts are ok and give away mobile phones for free.

i have just applied for a job with the lottery giving money to charities.
i hope i get it.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

DiXoN said:


> business account advisor - i basically call our business customer to make sure there accounts are ok and give away mobile phones for free.
> 
> i have just applied for a job with the lottery giving money to charities.
> i hope i get it.


good luck and if you do have them make a donation to the Jimmy's Fund

~Silly~Spy = Jimmy


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

pissing off my teachers


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Branch Manager of plumbing & heating merchants


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I bet you will never guess mine!

Ok....so you figured it out...

I am a youth pastor, I have one of the coolest jobs in the world!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Cigar and Pipe store owner


im jealous.... how hard was it to start up?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> Cigar and Pipe store owner


im jealous.... how hard was it to start up?
[/quote]
No kidding! That is my retirement dream!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: i thought pastor J just posted three times

cause the avatar was so similar :duh:









i used to be a heating, ventilation, airconditioning, and refrigeration

(HVAC/R) tech, but have to change careers now so i takin a class

on being a machinist


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I drive a truck for a Millwork that supplies contractors with doors, windows, and moulding.

I'm a Truck Driver.

Not really where I saw myself at 20...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Cigar and Pipe store owner


Really? You got a website by chance?


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i work in the produce dept at a grocery store. im only 17. oh and i coach 2 hockey teams !


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Slave 2 a 4yr old & a 29yr old lol


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Business Office Liason/ Materials Management for a LTAC Hospital


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Survey/CAD Technician.... Could be getting a new job soon though so that might change


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I drive a truck for a Millwork that supplies contractors with doors, windows, and moulding.
> 
> I'm a Truck Driver.
> 
> Not really where I saw myself at 20...


Dude you're only 20, got plenty of time to change that. sh*t at 20 I was just interning in an office.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't think that's what he meant...anyways, I'm a 'Sales Manager'


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I drive a truck for a Millwork that supplies contractors with doors, windows, and moulding.
> 
> I'm a Truck Driver.
> 
> Not really where I saw myself at 20...


Dude you're only 20, got plenty of time to change that. sh*t at 20 I was just interning in an office.
[/quote]

I could be mistaken, but I think he meant when he was 20.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Guest Service Representative / Manager on Duty (almost)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I drive a truck for a Millwork that supplies contractors with doors, windows, and moulding.
> 
> I'm a Truck Driver.
> 
> Not really where I saw myself at 20...


Dude you're only 20, got plenty of time to change that. sh*t at 20 I was just interning in an office.
[/quote]

I could be mistaken, but I think he meant when he was 20.
[/quote]

Check his bday and your english









Birthday 26 March 1985 That would make him 20 with his 21st coming up soon.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cashier







but not even 16 yet so i guess that is pretty good..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I drive a truck for a Millwork that supplies contractors with doors, windows, and moulding.
> 
> I'm a Truck Driver.
> 
> Not really where I saw myself at 20...


Dude you're only 20, got plenty of time to change that. sh*t at 20 I was just interning in an office.
[/quote]

I could be mistaken, but I think he meant when he was 20.
[/quote]

Check his bday and your english :rasp:

Birthday 26 March 1985 That would make him 20 with his 21st coming up soon.








[/quote]

Your new avatar sucks.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Car Part Salesman Associate (part time) // Full time Welding Student ...i get paid for both.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah wtf back, u whent from the coolest to the LAMEST avatar ever!! lol


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Welder at the #1 grain trailer company in the US. Also forklift operator.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Warehouse Manager


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Fresh2salt said:


> Whorehouse Manager


Fixed it for you.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

My beauty!







81 Z/28 The Ever ending project... Loaded with lot's of goodies!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

^^^

Wrong thread, buddy


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I sell propane and propane accessories.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> yeah wtf back, u whent from the coolest to the LAMEST avatar ever!! lol


I think his new avatar is that older brother Wayne dude from Wonder Years...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Longshoreman. I mostly drive semi-trucks at the port.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

man whoring at the moment


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am a bitch......lol 
I drive a subway train in Toronto 
I also drive a bus and a streetcar when they need me


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

kingsnar said:


> man whoring at the moment


Hey thats my day job


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

RN-BSN


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

sassyV said:


> I am a bitch......lol
> I drive a subway train in Toronto
> I also drive a bus and a streetcar when they need me


Which Subway and Bus? I'll come for a ride one day :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyjx said:


> Cigar and Pipe store owner


Really? You got a website by chance?
[/quote]

Sure dont.I wont compete with the internet.But I got access to almost n e thing out there cigar and pipe wise.


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

RDHEF - Registered Dental Hygienist w/ Extended Functions.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

C0Rey said:


> yeah wtf back, u whent from the coolest to the LAMEST avatar ever!! lol


Seriously. This is unacceptable. Someone make a thread, cause this just cant be happening.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> yeah wtf back, u whent from the coolest to the LAMEST avatar ever!! lol


Seriously. This is unacceptable. Someone make a thread, cause this just cant be happening.








[/quote]

Jeez. I don't know why, but my new avatar is funny to me.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Sure dont.I wont compete with the internet.But I got access to almost n e thing out there cigar and pipe wise.


Will you ship? I've been looking for some really nice stogies


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

faebo_tarzan said:


> I sell propane and propane accessories.


HANK HILL?.....from Arland? OMG!!!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Computer tech. for a goverment agency.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

Used car sales manager, making lawyers look better one person at a time. I actully sold a truck today that broke down BEFORE he got off the lot, lol. I sent a macanic out there he "fixed" it real quick and the guy actully took it home. (for those of you who don't know- Untill you drive it off the lot, paperwork done or not, you dont own it and can request your money back)

Arborist- cool word.
house dad- good for you.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my job is a lobster fisherman and what a nice job it is its 6 months on 6 off and 700 buck unenployment in the summer every other week, the money is great i live on the southern tip of nova scotia called shalbrune county,,i live in the lobster captial of the world pretty much 70% of the worlds lobsters come from here the other 30% comes from maine ,,,but the quality in nova scotia is much greater. as a child i always had a tiny pet lobster and since i live by the ocean i can get as much fresh salt water as i can. we make around $25 000 a season sounds nice but our job is almost as ruff as the crabing season-----> any one ever watch THE DEADLYEST CATCH well our job is almost as dangerous,,that kinda sucks to have to worry bout fallin over in subzero temp. waters heres a few pics the frist one is of me and my bro, i am on the right the other is my father holding up what we call a jumbo lobster, injoy,


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Sales Associate

Advance Auto Parts & Harley Davidson


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Law Student - will be Lawyer in 2008


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

seharebo said:


> Law Student - will be Lawyer in 2008


hey~ by 2008 i need a lawyer!, can i be your first client. i'm still on probation right now and it will end on 2008.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Country Human Resources Manager (korea)

Studying a Master in Foreign Direct Investment on weekday nights and Saturdays. Most of the time I am so tired I walk around like a zombie...no bullshit. I feel like death, too much studying and tons of work...I am really suprised I am still somewhat sane...god help me...

Jay


----------

